# Are You In Shape



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

6'3" 340lbs, been this shape since I was 21 and now 39. im old school fat guy! not like this new fat type 2 crowd always in the news!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

57. Still 6'2" and 180#'s, same as forever. Still surf, waterski, scuba dive, fish for anything, hunt and other things. With construction in the toilet around here I am doing a lot of jobs solo like 2600 sq.ft. of hardwood flooring (a little rough the first week), I'll be back on a remod up north (crew is on it) when I'm done with this. Ohhhh! To stand up again!

All of the vitals are good too.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I see people running all of the time to be healthy, they look miserable. I dont think I want to be heathy if it is so horrible getting that way.
My wife says I need to try to get healthy so that I will live longer .......
I dont wanna live to be so old that the highlight of my day was not crapping myself. I mean thats all you do when you get real old, try not to die and try not to make a number 2 in your pants ..... yippie !!!


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Just got home from the Gym.
> 
> Am 30 pounds lighter than I was 6 Months ago.
> 
> ...


Fasting to loose weight??? :blink:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

that all depends


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Teetorbilt said:


> With construction in the toilet around here I am doing a lot of jobs solo like 2600 sq.ft. of hardwood flooring (a little rough the first week), Ohhhh! To stand up again!
> 
> All of the vitals are good too.


That sucks, you almost want to crawl home instead of standing up and going to the truck.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

ChrWright said:


> Fasting to loose weight??? :blink:


 Whyno why not. I switched to lite beer. :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

I'd put on a few lbs over the winter as well. The late thirties are catching up to my metabolism. 

After a few weeks back at the gym and eating right--6'2", 195 lbs, 10% bf....


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

31, 5'11" tipping the scales at 160, it's the lowest weight I've had since 8th grade. Wish I could get back up to 185 or so but I only have so much time in the day to eat food.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Meetre said:


> *31, 5'11" tipping the scales at 160,* it's the lowest weight I've had since 8th grade. Wish I could get back up to 185 or so but I only have so much time in the day to eat food.


I think my girlfriend weighs 160:laughing:


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

I wish I could put on weight. In jr. high they wouldn't let me play football, my body fat % was too low. 9th grade I started lifting everyday and was on a 6000 calorie a day diet to gain weight, that got me up to 185. My mom had me checked for tape worms more than one time, couldn't understand how I can eat so much and not gain weight. I really am a fat kid stuck in a skinny kids body.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> 25-35 was my peak I was a solid 185 pounds and strong as an ox, never slept more than 4-6 hours a day.


Ditto on the age range, though I was a tough, stringy 155-160 six-footer then. Hovered for the last few years at 185-190, but the slow winter took its toll this year. I'm now 59 and 200 lbs; hoping to knock that down with a couple of upcoming jobs.

But what a lot of us old buzzards lack in brute force, we make up for with cunning and staying power. :thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

ChrWright said:


> Fasting to loose weight??? :blink:


Well......... Not a "Fast" as in no eating........


As in, ONE whole meal a day and Lemon-Maple Syrup-Water any other time I feel Hungry!

Works like a charm!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Meetre said:


> 31, *5'11" tipping the scales at 160,* it's the lowest weight I've had since 8th grade. Wish I could get back up to 185 or so but I only have so much time in the day to eat food.




You are a Stick!!!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Meetre said:


> I wish I could put on weight. In jr. high they wouldn't let me play football, my body fat % was too low. 9th grade I started lifting everyday and was on a 6000 calorie a day diet to gain weight, that got me up to 185. My mom had me checked for tape worms more than one time, couldn't understand how I can eat so much and not gain weight. I really am a fat kid stuck in a skinny kids body.


I ate like that during the 25-35 age range 6-10K calories kid you not, metabolism was off the chain back then. It's like it just stopped at 36


----------



## hbelectric (Oct 8, 2007)

The downturn is the only thing that could possibly get me back in shape. This is the 1st week in about a year, where i feel it's getting slow and maybe i could have a few days off and go enjoy life. I'm 37 6'1 190# with belly, i think i should be around 175 or with muscle 190#


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

6'2" at 212 lbs. 43 years old. Still framing occasionally, still in decent shape. Lots of aches and pains to let me know I'm alive.:thumbup:If you don't feel it, it didn't happen.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> I think my girlfriend weighs 160:laughing:


 
She's only 5'2":w00t:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

5'8" and 165lbs still have muscles, just had a birthday Monday 59 years old and I don't take sh*t any more now than I ever did. I still bang, but not as fast and sometimes it hurts.
Ibuprofen, the carpenters friend.:thumbsup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> She's only 5'2":w00t:


funny enough she actually is 5'2 not 160 though lol


----------



## AndrewHess (Apr 23, 2009)

PA woodbutcher said:


> Thought I was...spent the last 3 days up and down a ladder.


It took you three days to get up and down a ladder? Man, you really are out of shape!


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm 46 and ripped like a Gymnast. Win bets all the time for push up contest. We were at a party one night, and I hear one of my wifes employees husband, talking about how he's working out and he can do 35 push ups. I start talking about high school and how we had to do 125 push ups without stopping. He calls BS, so the wager was made. The bet was, who ever did the most push ups gets a dollar for each push up they do more than the other. With a good buzz, and not doing push ups in 20 years, I made $55 that night. did 87 push ups, he did 32.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

AndrewHess said:


> It took you three days to get up and down a ladder? Man, you really are out of shape!



Good dissection!!!!!


----------



## macbuz (May 12, 2009)

idk you guys ....... I'm 57 (in a cpl months), been in the trades 30+ years, worked solo for most of those. I dug the ditches, set the 20' 4x headers, lifted my own walls, sheeted alone, roofed alone, built massive decks, and on and on ....... went from 6' and 190 to 5' 11 and 200 ..... of 12 major joints all 6 on my left side are shot (ankle, knee, hip, wrist, elbow, shoulder) and 4 on the right side need help. My back and neck are in constant spasm. Health insurance is a dream.

Advice to you younger guys, get smart and don't do what I did ..... retirement is a dream.

Now I run crews (1 - 2) and am happy to make my rounds, do the billing, selling and play World of Warcraft. Really quite lazy these days. My own house is 90% and has been for a couple years (needs a few int doors, base, a new kitchen, misc drywall finished), surprised how patient my wife is.

Smoke ~pack a day, don't drink 'cause I like it too much.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

macbuz said:


> Advice to you younger guys, get smart and don't do what I did ..... *retirement is a dream*.


That right there is the single biggest problem I see for those in the trades. We get so caught up in the busyness of each day--and the dry spells with no work and no income--that we neglect to put anything away for retirement. I can't count the number of old-timers I've met who are still working simply because they can't afford to retire.

Guys, try not to be one of them.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

50 yrs old
5'11"
180 lb

Been hittin the gym for years now because I was tiered of being in pain all the time. Never really had a weight problem but the core strength just was not keeping up with my desires anymore. I just never want my body to dictate what I can or can't do.

So after all the hard work at the gym I can feel confident kayaking in the white water as much as possible. That is to say I can shovel enough water but still crap myself from time to time.
Cabinet making duties are more sales and design these days. But shining a seat with my rear is harder on my back than I thought.

Like the song says " I kid myself I look real good" 
So am I in shape? I will always want to say yes.

Then why is it when I built these 3 raised beds for the bride last month that I felt like I framed all day long? :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.contractortalk.com/attachments/f11/18733d1242421024-you-shape-2.jpeg



That is some good-lookin' wood!


.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> That right there is the single biggest problem I see for those in the trades. We get so caught up in the busyness of each day--and the dry spells with no work and no income--that we neglect to put anything away for retirement. I can't count the number of old-timers I've met who are still working simply because they can't afford to retire.
> 
> Guys, try not to be one of them.



Agreed 1000%


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Gus
I hope that picture is of three raised beds stacked on top of each other. otherwise you are going to need a lot of dirt and a ladder to tend them


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

naptown CR said:


> Gus
> I hope that picture is of three raised beds stacked on top of each other. otherwise you are going to need a lot of dirt and a ladder to tend them


There are 3 beds stacked.
This 50 yr old body thinks the ground is a mile away. This 50 yr old brain gets things up off the ground anyway it can.:laughing:

I wish I could leave the redwood trees alone though. I struggle with that.


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

at 5'8 and 190 lbs id say im somewhat in shape after all i wrestled 171 in highschool at like 9% body fat


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

If it is for your new bride, you should be making another type of bed!


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> 50 yrs old
> 5'11"
> 180 lb
> 
> ...


 
Wish I could talk the wifey into a backyard like that, sure would save time mowing:thumbsup:


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> Ok
> 
> Am I just a punk Desk jockey contractor?


Yes, and there are many like you. Get in shape so your kids are not embarrassed. :w00t:

J/K, I don't know you and shouldn't say that. :whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Now that I do mostly hooking up/programming and less running around I'm having a hard time lifting my fat 200 pound arse in and out of attics. I'm beginning to sweat when I eat let alone work.


----------



## macbuz (May 12, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> That right there is the single biggest problem I see for those in the trades. We get so caught up in the busyness of each day--and the dry spells with no work and no income--that we neglect to put anything away for retirement. I can't count the number of old-timers I've met who are still working simply because they can't afford to retire.
> 
> Guys, try not to be one of them.


I've never been able to take my own advise, but here it is. When I get my taxes back from the accountant there's a last page where he summarizes for me. One of the summary entries is the percentage my taxes are/were relative to my GROSS. Usually in the 3 - 5% range.

There have been good times when I would religiously deposit 10% (even bumped to 15%) of my Gross into another account, out of sight so to speak. I make my own deposits and when I'm at the Bank making a deposit is when I would do this - when I get back to the office to enter the deposit in my ledger it is already minus the 10% or 15%.

So, my taxes are covered easily and there's a nest egg that grows really fast. Problem is I could never learn how to leave it alone. I suppose this belongs in another forum - sorry about that.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

TxElectrician said:


> Wish I could talk the wifey into a backyard like that, sure would save time mowing:thumbsup:


Here I go again with another hijacking but ya'll seem distracted by pictures of any kind. 
Put me on your ignore list if you find my side bars too annoying. I can take it.:jester:
I built my lovely bride of 17 years her own hair Solon last summer in the back corner of the lot. She refers to it as the guest house as does our planning dept. I lovingly refer to as the slaves quarters.:laughing:

So we finished off the back section where her guests can enter from the side as we are on a corner lot.

We left the rest in bark because we still have plans of an addition to the house and I'll be coming through a section of that fence to access the job when we break ground.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> Then why is it when I built these 3 raised beds for the bride last month that I felt like I framed all day long? :laughing:


I'll take that as the ultimate compliment.:thumbup:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I think I am in decent shape, but you can never be in too good of shape. So I always try to exercise routinely, mountain bike, weights. Lately I've been trying this http://www.hundredpushups.com/


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

MJW said:


> *Yes, and there are many like you. Get in shape so your kids are not embarrassed*. :w00t:
> 
> J/K, I don't know you and shouldn't say that. :whistling


I am not easily offended you got to better than that.:thumbsup:


----------

